# Will drawing Adult art affect my art career?



## hidingout (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I read the rules, and I believe this subject doesn't break any unless there is media involved.  If I did break a rule I apologize in advance. 

I've come to a cross road in my life deciding if I want to post my Adult art online. The thing I'm worried about is it hurting me down the road. I do not currently have a job in any art industries, but I am leaning towards one after I'm finished with College. I would also like to pitch a cartoon idea to a studio in the near future, but I'm worried that since some of the adult drawings are of these characters that it will affect the chance of the pitch being picked up. Keep in mind that the pitch, and said characters are not meant to be explicit in any way.

Please share your thoughts, as I will appreciate hearing them. 
Thanks y'all.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 19, 2012)

If you're really concerned, just keep it separate from your "serious" art. Different accounts, different emails, etc.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Aug 19, 2012)

Greg has a good point. The reasons for posting art online include satisfaction at one's own popularity and potential money in commissions. Both are achievable with separate clean and adult accounts.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 19, 2012)

I wonder worry about it, unless you plan on a career in children's cartoons, or if you plan on using your true name online. But I would keep them separate, as has already been suggested.


----------



## Zoetrope (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't really do 'adult' commissions, but when I do draw adult stuff it is very separate from my regular stuff. On other websites in fact. I do want people to take me seriously, so I segregate the two.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2012)

you could make a career from adult art, I guess.

besides, I don't think it's harmful. yay diversity in your work!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 19, 2012)

Just make a completely seperate isolated as much as possible account.
I think if someone was browsing your galleries and thinking "gee this kid would be great for our childrens cartoon" then comes across something nasty you probably wont do so good.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 19, 2012)

You can make a separate account but there'll be asshole who take pleasure in publicly linking them.
Just don't draw anything you can't defend.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2012)

As stated you can use pseudonyms for art that may be controversial.

However, if you don't draw well then stop worrying about it because no one will hire someone who doesn't draw well anyways.


----------



## Wingedwolf (Aug 20, 2012)

I originally had two seperate accounts for adult and clean art, I ended up migrating to my adult account full time as 90% of the work I got was from people commissioning adult artwork. 

I am also a wildlife artist and so use a seperate name, email and gallery for that account.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 21, 2012)

That'll definitely hurt your chances for a job, many companies to a search on your name through the interewebs, and if you've got peni' a plenty, that may affect your employment. So keep the two accounts separate.


----------

